# Prima Hydro MAX



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone knows anything regarding this new product?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Prima's website or facebook page are usually the best sources of information with regards to their products:thumb:


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm surprised this doesn't get more air time on here. A spray sealant that sits on top of amigo, what's not to love!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

It's a very nice sealant, easy to use great water behaviour
No negatives I can think of


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

rallye666 said:


> I'm surprised this doesn't get more air time on here. A spray sealant that sits on top of amigo, what's not to love!


And full of bath of polymars..that is good stuff!.


----------



## BSD (Dec 1, 2013)

Such an awesome product for ease of use after a hard days detailing!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

If Hydro Max gives same Hydro seal sheeting / water behaviour then Hydro Max will be very good product and easier to use than Hydro seal .


----------



## lingus (Apr 14, 2008)

Has anyone seen Hydro Max for sale in the UK?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

lingus said:


> Has anyone seen Hydro Max for sale in the UK?


http://www.attention2detail.com/brands/Prima.html


----------



## lingus (Apr 14, 2008)

suspal said:


> http://www.attention2detail.com/brands/Prima.html


Brill cheers


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

I can wholeheartedly recommend this stuff - superb finish and no messing about. I have also used it 50/50 with Hydro Seal - againn, superb and well worth the cash.

For me, Prima's products are massively uderated and often overlooked in favour of more "expensive" kit.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Do they sell this stuff in 5 litre form? Wouldn't mind giving it a go, but only worth it for me to buy in bulk. Cheaper in the long run


----------



## GreyLeonFR (Mar 17, 2012)

Has anybody tried this on a white car?

I'm wary of trying new stuff on white as far too many times I see a slight colour change.

I remember using Hydro Seal a while back and that looked good. Just want to make sure this does too. I've also used Hydro and was less impressed by that.

Hydro wash is still my favourite shampoo. No matter what I've tried I always go back to that.


----------



## JoshB25 (Apr 13, 2014)

Amazing products. Used it for over a year now. Happy every time on any car!


----------

